# Hatachi M12VE Review



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

For those who miss the M12V, there may be good news for you in 2010.

Gord Graff on blip.tv


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Good video, but I think they miss the boat again, no lift kit built in many want one on the 3 1/4 HP router in the table, a simple threaded rod to the base would sale that router big time.  plus I did not see a vac.pickup tube.


=====



Bob N said:


> For those who miss the M12V, there may be good news for you in 2010.
> 
> Gord Graff on blip.tv


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Georgia Bob,
Thanks, I got carried away watching the rest of Gords videos..Great stuff..Thanks again,
George
"G"


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a very good router. I think it's odd that there is no mention of the M12V2, almost as if it did'nt exist. A lot of people were making fun of the "look" Hitachi was going with, and it must have had an impact on sales. Since they have gone back to the guide adapter "ears" that most people cut off to clear large bits, and adjustable handles, I'm thinking it's designed to more of a handheld router. Rather than a table mounted router like my V2, which has the larger bit opening and springs designed to be easily removed(the VE may have the same spring setup, I don't know). As far as a lift kit, the V2 has a nut on the bottom end of the fine adjustment rod that has been punched to keep it from loosening. I'd bet the VE has the same, and a hole in the plate will let you access it from above. I did this with mine, but as mentioned many times by former Senior Mod Mike, your usually bending over to check the height at eye level. And at that point it's just as easy to adjust from below.

That guy has a very good video of the Mortise Pal. Making one similar to the one Trap built, has been on my to do list for a long time. But after seeing the video, I may keep saving my pennies for the real thing.


----------

